
GCC 9: Link-time and inter-procedural optimization improvements - matt_d
http://hubicka.blogspot.com/2019/05/gcc-9-link-time-and-inter-procedural.html
======
aplanas
For one side GCC is becoming an impressive piece of technology, and for the
other I loved how a full Linux distribution was used to analyze the impact of
those optimizations.

This is why openQA and all the test coverage is so important.

